# Average Pump Life For A Graco 395?



## Museum_Fab_Omaha (Mar 14, 2012)

I was doing some general maintenance on my Graco 395 Air Assisted Airless and thought I would check the digital panel for stored info. I have had the sprayer for 3.5 years and I was a little shocked to see that the "power ON" hours were 220 and the actual pump run time was only 65 hours. It seems like I have used it WAY more than that.

That being said, what is the life span of a Graco pump???


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Can it tell you how much time is AAA?


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

the motor carries a lifetime warranty


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

mr.fixit said:


> the motor carries a lifetime warranty


Which is approximately 10 years, so I was told, and refused a warranty claim on the Airlessco's side (also "lifetime" warranty)


----------

